# Manor House - St. Athan - March 2012



## UEP-Wales (Mar 29, 2012)

Ruined Manor House - March 2012​
After having a look on Google Maps of the local area, came across East Orchard Wood and this lovely little manor house style ruin. Sorry I do not have any history on the place, I did try and search but came back with nothing. 

*The Photographs​*






























































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

I bet that was impressive back in its day. Love the bridge, did you cross it. Doesnt look safe at all.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 29, 2012)

omj624p said:


> I bet that was impressive back in its day. Love the bridge, did you cross it. Doesnt look safe at all.



Yes crossed the bridge a few times, rock solid!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2012)

Des res I like it!


----------



## nelly (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice shots fella


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 29, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nicely shot indeed.Thanks


----------



## highcannons (Mar 29, 2012)

very nice shots.....you crossed the bridge! Looks like it's gonna go anytime.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 29, 2012)

highcannons said:


> very nice shots.....you crossed the bridge! Looks like it's gonna go anytime.



Does it really look that bad?! I thought it was pretty decent...I even jumped on it to make sure - I thought what the hell, it's only water underneath 

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 30, 2012)

I like this, what a nice find,thanks for sharing


highcannons said:


> very nice shots.....you crossed the bridge! Looks like it's gonna go anytime.




That's a perfectly good packhorse bridge by the looks of it probably 300 years old,if it it's stood that long I guess it'll stand a few more years.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 30, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Ruined Manor House - March 2012​
> After having a look on Google Maps of the local area, came across East Orchard Wood and this lovely little manor house style ruin. Sorry I do not have any history on the place, I did try and search but came back with nothing...



East Orchard Castle --> http://www.castlewales.com/orchard.html
The Old Maps site - http://www.old-maps.co.uk/index.html - is a wonderful place to find historic buildings and suchlike. 


Nice piccies mate.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 30, 2012)

Walrus75 said:


> East Orchard Castle --> http://www.castlewales.com/orchard.html
> The Old Maps site - http://www.old-maps.co.uk/index.html - is a wonderful place to find historic buildings and suchlike.
> 
> 
> Nice piccies mate.



Thank you very much for the links and your comments! Next time I will do a better research I think!


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good work, photos look really good!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 31, 2012)

Good shots there, nice one


----------



## Stussy (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice report, seems like such a relaxing setting, excellent pics!


----------

